# i7 4770K overclocking review and advise



## demonicpriest (Jan 28, 2014)

Hello,

MY Rig is as follows 
i7 4770K 
Asrock Z87 Fatal1ty 
4x4 Kingston HyperX Red
Seasonic M12 750 Watt 
Corsair H100i 
PowerColor 7750

I was running everything at stock and I was checking my voltage via CPU-Z 
it showed Idle voltage at .800 volts and full load voltage ( 3.8 Ghz @ 1.200v)
It seems the the Mobo is pushing in more voltage than required.

SO took the system off Auto put it in Adpative mode  and set it at 39X Multiplier (both CPU and uncore) 
base voltage at .800v and offsets of  +.005 volts
Result 
idle voltage is .721 
now at these settings Prime95 runs at 1.131 volts for hours with temps ranging from 58-62 C
But Intel Burn test and aida 64 bumped the voltage up to 1.200v

So again I set the multiplier at 42X and ( uncore at 39X)
base voltage at .800v and offsets of  +.005 volts 
Result
idle voltage is .721
now at these settings Prime95 runs at 1.131 volts for hours with temps ranging from 58-64 C
But Aida64 and Intel Burn test ramps up voltages to 1.200v
temps for intel Burn test are Max =74C; average= 60
Aida64 temps are 58-64 C

So again I took the System off adaptive mode and put it in fixed voltage  
base voltage at 1.131v and offsets of  +.005 volts
Result
idle voltage is .721
Aida64 and Intel Burn test Completed successfully at these voltages ( 1.136)
with temps as mentioned above.

Idle temps under all conditions are =28-31 C ( core to core varies)
Cooler Profile = Normal usage I use a custom Curve but for testing I use Balanced



I have used my PC for 7-8 hours ( Adaptive mode) doing gaming and VMware work and I can ee that max voltage has never crossed 1.131v. Its only when I Run Aida54 and Intel Burn Test that somehow my Mobo decided to give it 1.200 volts.

1)Any Idea how this can be fixed ( I other that these two nothing pushes the adaptive voltage up, still its bugging me  )

2)Also are the voltages i.e 1.131v for 4.2 Ghz with temps under all stress test other than linpack based hovering around 58-63C ok ?

3)I will try next to push to 4.4 Ghz what voltages should I try it our


----------

